# 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn



## sascha (8 Juli 2006)

*0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*

Die Polizei in Osnabrück warnt vor einer neuen, alten Masche: Unbekannte Täter verschicken seit einigen Wochen Briefe, in denen den Empfängern ein Gewinn über 9350 Euro zusagt wird. Um die Details der Gewinnübergabe zu besprechen, soll eine 0900-Nummer angerufen werden. Lug und Betrug, vermuten die Ermittler allerdings. Hinter dem ach so spendablen Unternehmen stecken möglicherweise die gleichen Täter, die schon vergangenes Jahr über teure 0190 und 0900-Nummern abzocken wollten.

„Melanie Schuster“ nennt sich die Absenderin der Briefe, ihres Zeichens angeblich Chef-Sekretärin einer Firma namens CTD. „Ich möchte ihnen zu ihrem Gewinn in Höhe von 9.350,- Euro in bar gratulieren“, schreibt sie. Und dass sie ganz herzlich zur Übergabe des Bar-Gewinns einlade. „Um die Feier auch richtig planen zu können“, seien aber noch einige Informationen nötig. Dann fragt „Frau Schuster“, ob man denn gerne teilnehmen möchte und Zeit habe, wie man am liebsten anreisen wolle und ob man auch gerne vor Ort übernachten wolle. „Am einfachsten rufen Sie mich unter der Telefon-Nr.: 0900-300 320 020 4 an“, teilt sie dann noch mit. In etwas kleinerer Schrift ist dann immerhin zu lesen „CTG 1,86 €/Min. a.d. deutschen Festnetz“.

Gewinnmitteilungen aus heiterem Himmel sind an sich schon ein Grund zu höchstem Misstrauen. Da niemand etwas zu verschenken hat, stecken dahinter in der Regel immer dubiose Tricks. Entweder sollen die Empfänger zu Verkaufsveranstaltungen gelockt werden, Verträge abschließen, überteuerte Waren einkaufen – oder hoch tarifierte Nummern anrufen. Um Letzteres geht es nach Ansicht der Osnabrücker Polizei in diesem Fall. Denn das mit "Chef-Sekretariat CTD" unterzeichnete Schreiben war mit einem Poststempel aus Aachen versehen - und als Adresse war im Umschlag eine Firma CTG Theodor Goldstein Limited (nicht CTD) mit Postfach in Rotterdam genannt. „Diese Firmenadresse wiederum ist bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres aufgefallen“, so die Ermittler. Eine "CTG-Fundstelle" aus Aachen hatte nämlich in Briefen behauptet, es sei ein Portemonnaie mit Personalpapieren und 6700 Euro in bar entdeckt worden und man solle sich unter einer 0190-Nummer melden. Das „Fundbüro“ gab es freilich nicht, die Geldbörse auch nicht. Ziel war also auch hier, die Empfänger zu kostspieligen Anrufen zu bewegen (Dialerschutz.de berichtete).

Nach Informationen der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg und verschiedener Foren taucht der Name CTG sogar noch früher im Zusammenhang mit Abzock-Versuchen auf. In Briefumschlägen einer „CTG Car-.Theodor Goldstein Limited“ seien demnach bereits im Frühjahr 2005 vermeintliche Gewinnmitteilungen verschickt worden. Im Frühsommer vergangenen Jahres kursierten dann offenbar auch Briefe eines „Globalis-Spenden-Auszahlungs-Büros“ mit angeblichem Sitz in aus Filderstadt, hinter denen die CTG steckte. In beiden Fällen wurde auf teure Telefonnummern verweisen, unter denen man das Geld abrufen könne.

Die Osnabrücker Polizei hat die Ermittlungen gegen die dubiosen Absender aufgenommen – und warnt: Unerwartete Gewinnmitteilungen, bei denen auf teure 0900-Nummern verwiesen wird, gehören dahin, wo sie keinen Schaden anrichten: in den Müll. Geschädigte dieser Masche sollten sich die Ermittler wenden. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=371

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*



> „Am einfachsten rufen Sie mich unter der Telefon-Nr.: 0900-300 320 020 4 an“,


Die Trickserei geht auch mit der Nummer weiter, das alte Spiel der Weitervermietung wie in den 0190-er Tagen 


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 3 - 003200
> Diensteanbieter:
> Legion Telekommunikation
> ...


----------



## tuxedo (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*

Die Nummer erscheint mir arg lang. Ist das technisch überhaupt realisierbar? Ansonsten liegt hier die Vermtung nahe, dass der Anrufer die letzten Zahlen in die bereits stehende Verbindung eintippt, um irgendetwas zu bestätigen. Wäre das möglich?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer erscheint mir arg lang. Ist das technisch überhaupt realisierbar?


realisierbar mit Sicherheit, auch mit anderen 0900ern ist die Untervermietung  bereits "exerziert" worden. 


			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten liegt hier die Vermtung nahe, dass der Anrufer die letzten Zahlen in die bereits stehende Verbindung eintippt, um irgendetwas zu bestätigen.


da würde ich vorsichtig sein, damit würde Legion unterstellt der Endbetreiber zu sein


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*

Die endlose Weitervermietung zur Verschleierung der Verantwortlichkeiten bei großzügigem Profit auf allen Zwischenverteilungsebenen wie bei den 0190-Nummern ist Geschichte.

Die 0900-Nummern dürfen rechtsgeschäftlich nicht weiterverramscht werden. Wer also eine Stöhnnummer anbieten will, muss nicht unbedingt selbst stöhnen. Er darf Subunternehmer stöhnen lassen, bleibt aber für die rechtskonforme Nutzung der Nummer selbst voll verantwortlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer erscheint mir arg lang. Ist das technisch überhaupt realisierbar? Ansonsten liegt hier die Vermtung nahe, dass der Anrufer die letzten Zahlen in die bereits stehende Verbindung eintippt, um irgendetwas zu bestätigen. Wäre das möglich?


Die ITU empfiehlt, dass eine Rufnummer höchstens 15 Stellen haben soll. Dabei ist die Ländervorwahl mitzuzählen, nicht jedoch die Verkehrsausscheidungsziffern (die Ziffern 0 bzw. 00 um ein nationales oder internationales Fernamt zu wählen). Da die 0900 nur national wählbar ist, kann man im Prinzip 12-stellige Nummern vergeben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*

Vielleicht liegt der Grund ganz einfach darin, dass die Nummer im Internet nicht gefunden werden soll: Heute die 4 am Ende, morgen die 3, und übermorgen die Rufnummer kürzer oder ohne Lücken geschrieben:
0900-300 320 020 4
0900-3003200204
09003003200204
0900300320020
0900-3-003200
0900-3003200
09003003200


----------



## ESC (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*

Die von der BnetzA einzeln vergebenen Rufnummern sind (0)900x plus sechs Ziffern, also 10 bzw. 11 Ziffern lang. Die Vereinbarungen zwischen den Netzbetreibern gestatten die Übermittlung von mindestens 5 weiteren Ziffern. Die Angebote der Netzbetreiber an die Dienstebetreiber enthalten die Möglichkeit, diese Zusatzziffern (Suffixziffern) zur Leitung der Anrufe auf verschiedene Ziele zu nutzen. Damit steht reichlich Unfug die Tür offen, Vergaberegegeln hin oder gesetzliche Massgaben her.....

/ESC


----------



## klappstuhl (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0900-Tricks: Abzocker versprechen 9000-Euro-Gewinn*

[da würde ich vorsichtig sein, damit würde Legion unterstellt der Endbetreiber zu sein[/QUOTE]

Das würde ich ganz zwanglos...


----------

